# New build spreadsheet list



## satumashirt

i think that we should start up a spreadsheet list that self builders can get vital info and be able to get a full costing on their build.
like for example doing it in categories.like foundation,blocks,roof,interior finish,etc
  foundation..
   clear site cost
   digging out,
   stone fill,
   shuttering,
    formwork,
    iron etc

i think this would be brilliant and im sure others would agree.
i recently got my foundation in and am trying to make a list of everything to get an accurate cost.i am finding it difficult to do as there is always something you forgot but see in other posts.

any thoughts,maybe the moderator could start a new section


----------



## karltimber

deleted -


----------



## Swordfish

Hi,
 I am planning to build a timber frame house of just under 5,000 square feet. The timber company estimate that they are approximately one third of the overall price. Their standard quote is as follows:

The above price, which is in euros includes the supply and erecting of:

The house and roof structure to include:
1)	140mm External wall panels with breather membrane fitted.
2) All internal wall panels are 90mm @ 400mm centres. Standard wall panels 2.4m high. Optional extra available for 2.7m high.
3) First floor panels - floor decking is plywood or OSB finish (for two-storey and dormer homes)
4) Roof trusses or roof panels
Also supplied but not fitted;

1) Internal doors. Our standard doors are colonist rebated doors which arrive on site pre-hung in their frames. Optional extra available for upgrades to knotty pine and clear pine.
2) Skirting (25mm x 125mm) and architrave (25mm x 75mm) - torus moulded supplied in pre-miter sets.
3) Stairs (where applicable) - as standard, whitewood strings are used with redwood turned balustrading, newel posts and moulded handrail. Threads and risers are ply. Optional extra available for redwood threads and risers.
4) All plasterboard.
5) Roofing felt & battens. 
6) Hot-press shelving & water tank support stands.

Items not included:

Any materials for the foundation of the house
External cladding i.e. brick, block, stone etc.
Roof tiles/slates
Glazed roof panels or conservatories
Electrical or plumbing requirements
Dry lining materials or any decorative finishes.
Kitchens, sanitary ware, garage doors etc.
Finished timber floors
External Joinery
Rainwater goods
Insulation 

Would anybody have a spreadsheet or estimate on what my remaining costs would be?
My main interest is in the foundation, roofing and external cladding and insulation. 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Silvergirl

HI
we're building a 2800 sq ft hse, foundations including gr floor, 6 loads of top soil - all material supplied and delivered 22K plus vat,

type of ground and size of site will impact price, ours is only 0.25 acre,

rgds


----------



## Chopper1971

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has a spreadsheet for a new build, would they be able to pm it too me ? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## baldyman27

I can give indicative rates for the groundworks side of things if its any help. These would only be accurate for structural items such as foundations, deadwork etc. as ground conditions and other factors make it impossible to give accurate rates on items such as site clearance without seeing each individual site.
I have to declare that I have a groundworks contracting business so obviously I'll only do this with the approval of the moderators.


----------



## Patrick2008

I really do think you can save up to 20% or more of the construction costs by employing a good Quantity Surveyor. A good QS may charge no more than a few thousand euro for preparing budgets, BQ, Contractor selection and preparing valuations and payments and assessing contractor claims and variatons. Also, I am sure your Bank Manager would be reassured to know you have a QS on board. I am a Chartered QS and I can find a detailed spreadsheet and forward it to you.


----------



## Abbica

Hi Swordfish, I would agree with the timberframe company on the one third of overall costs. We got similar to yourself except our house is 3,000sqft with oak doors, architrave, red deal stairs, but other than that, same. Basically we paid just under €100,000 for our timberframe, the rest of our house, including foundations, windows, roof, kitchen, etc came to a further €260,000 (which works with their theory) but we went over this as our house includes a handmade kitchen, granite sills & coins, oak floors, marble kitchen tiles, entrance walls, footpath. So, whatever the quality you put into your house, all depends on the amount that goes out!


----------



## JPO

Patrick2008 said:


> I really do think you can save up to 20% or more of the construction costs by employing a good Quantity Surveyor. A good QS may charge no more than a few thousand euro for preparing budgets, BQ, Contractor selection and preparing valuations and payments and assessing contractor claims and variatons. Also, I am sure your Bank Manager would be reassured to know you have a QS on board. I am a Chartered QS and I can find a detailed spreadsheet and forward it to you.



Hi Patrick

If you could forward that spreadsheet to me also I would appreciate it.  PM me and I will forward you my email address.  Just started build.  Could badly do with it.  Thanks in advance.

J


----------



## Jolly Man

Hi folks,

A few thousand for a chartered surveyor to prepare BOQ's and send out bills for tender, you would need to be completely mad. I have spreadsheets on my blog that should be of help, there is a boq, a cost plan, a cost plan versus actual tracker and a schedule there all on the google pages link in the toolbar.

www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com


----------



## Patrick2008

If anyone else wants this spreadsheet pplease let me know. However, please note it is a fairly high level exercise and I do think it is worth employing a good QS for the duration of the project. This could typically cost you 1-2% of overall cost but you may be able to agree a fixed fee. Or els, you could employ a QS in for 3 stages of project (1) to appoint Builder and agree price or to appoint trades if going direct labour (2) agree stage pyments with Builder or procure materials if going direct route (3) Agree final account.

I have worked on private projects and I have seen clients save up to 20% on their final build cost. Unless you have a water tight fixed price contract in place with the Builder he will always find a way of extracting more cash from you so your €75/sq ft suddenly creeps up to €100/sq ft. 

I currently work for one of the largest house builders/property developers in the country and we also ow some builders providers. Even though I am in full time employment I will gladly try and help anyone who is self building or employing a Builder in terms of building costs etc.


----------



## Patrick2008

Hi Jollyman. I agree to some extent with you in paying a Chartered QS to prepare BOQ's etc for a one off house as it is relatively easy to prepare a schedule of materials etc. Of course this depends on the complexity of the design, the Clients know how etc. I do think it is benefical to employ a QS who has influence with suppliers etc. For example I can get material prices from most of the suppliers I use in the Leinster area for 20-30% less than you can. That is because the company I work for build a few thousand units a year so we have better buying power. I have acted as QS forsome clients as a side job and my suppliers have given me this discount to pass on to my clients. So for example the materials element of a self build can be anything up to 25% of total build cost. So if your final build cost is say €200,000 and the materials cost is €50,000 then a good QS cansave you up to €15,000 on materials alone. And all for a fee of a few thousand euro. This does not include savings that can be made on labour rates and savings on other efficiencies throughout the build process.

Bear in mind a QS has to spend 4 years in college and a further 2-3 years to gain Chartered status. A spreadsheet will not save you money but a good QS with good contacts and commercial acumen will.


----------



## Jolly Man

A qs has to spend 5 years in college and a minimum of 2 to become chartered, and the majority of them come out of college and wont even be able to tell you even how to go about building a house! I am a chartered QS, and thats why my blog is in existence to help other self builders, i am not out there trying to advertise my services, after all how many domestic house builers will price a BOQ for a house, none of them will. At the end of the day all you need is a good clear scope and a signed fixed price contract, variations or extras after this can be clearly defined. 
As for your discounts with builders providers, any home builder going into a hardware building a house these days should get a 10% discount, its part of the fun building your own home getting deals and bargins, make a list of the materials you will need to subfloor level ring up the local suppliers and play them off against each other for the best deal in the current market they are all mad for the buisness.
A qs is an important part of the commerical and industrial building sector but as for one off houses at the prices you are quoting, have a bit of fun guys and go it on your own after all if your like me when its your own money, you wont be parted with it too easily when striking deals 

If anyone wants the unlocked version of the spreadsheets on the blog, PM me or e-mail jolly.man@live.com

www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com


----------



## wexford7

Patrick2008, I would love a copy of the spreadsheet if you don't know please... hopefully starting in the next few months, only at architect stage so far, planning not it yet... but would like to be organised for the build...


----------



## mathepac

Jolly Man said:


> ...[broken link removed]


@Jolly Man, this link in your latest post is banjaxed.


----------



## Jolly Man

Thanks Mathepac sorted now..


----------



## Patrick2008

Jollyman. Can I ask if you work as a QS with a PQS firm, a contractor, sub contractor, local auth or developer? I agree with you that a BOQ is a waste of time when building a one off house but at the end of the day you are still spending €250k and upwards on a house and it is always good to have an experienced, independant person involved in the process even if you are self building. Mabe you and I have the advantage coming from a construction background and having formal training etc but it may be a different story for a couple working in the I.T sector etc.


----------



## Jolly Man

An experienced independant person involved in the process i would consider that to be the engineer signing off on the build, after all a QS has no input to construction matters, once a client has entered into a contract to a detailed spec for so much a square foot lump sum fixed price there is very little required after that. Im a QS with a main contractor, not that that really matters much.


----------



## doyler

HI Jolly man i would love a copy of this please - build looks good


----------



## galway.

hi patrick2008 could u forward a copy of the spread sheet on to me please, hope to start building in early november


----------



## galway.

my email is Galwaygod@gmail.com


----------



## Hippykitten

Hi patrick2008 could you forward a copy for me too!


----------



## galway.

are you building happykitten?


----------



## Patrick2008

I have no problem in forwarding on the building spreadsheet but I have to stress that it only consists of the main headings of construction and the % of total build cost that goes into each heading. e.g Substructure 5%, Roof 7% etc. All you need to know is the sq.ft of the house and apply a cost/sq.ft, which is about €78-100 depending on location. The spreadhseet will not save you money but it will give you a rough idea of how much needs to go into each building element.


----------



## galway.

cool , im just looking for an outline patrick would love if u could send it on thanks galwaygod@gmail.com


----------



## Jolly Man

Doyler,

http://jollyman2.googlepages.com/ items 1, 2 and 11 are the most relevant.

Regards,
Jolly


----------



## scuzz

[broken link removed] 				*Re: New build spreadsheet list* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			hi patrick2008 could u also forward me a copy of the spread sheet, planning decision due shortly. much appreciated thanx n advance


----------



## house

hi patrick2008 as per all previous request i too would be gratefull if you could forward me a copy of the spread sheet, thank you


----------



## cony

Hi Jolly man...im having trouble contacting you directly on your email. Your blog is very helpful and just what I am looking for in order. I would be very obliged if you could send me unprotected files so that I can amend to suit my design for 240m2 bungalow...hoping this will help me get like for like prices with building contractors? THANKING YOU IN ADVANCE. Cony


----------



## NorthKerry

Hi Patrick
Is there any chance you would forward me the spreadsheet please to mmurphy16@yahoo.com   We are hoping to build next year and trying to decide whether to go direct labour or contract.  Building in North Kerry, 1.5pt storey, no stonework, over 2300square foot.  Have got quotations from contractors but feel we can make savings with direct labour.....any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

